# Calculette dans Ipad2 ?



## sanscible (19 Avril 2011)

Salut à tous

je souhaitais savoir s'il dans l'ipad2, il y avait la calculette  comme dans l'iphone?

Si non pouvez vous me dire comment vous procédez pour faire des calculs sur l'ipad2?

En vous remerciant pour vos réponses

Chris


----------



## MisterDrako (19 Avril 2011)

Sot,

Non pas de calculette d'origine...

Mais tu en trouve des gratis sur l'app store...


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Avril 2011)

Va sur ce site, il informe régulièrement des APPs gratuites ou en promo.
Des calculettes sont régulièrement proposées.
http://www.appmoinscheres.com/applications/ipad/


----------



## sanscible (19 Avril 2011)

ok et merci...

pffff pour le prix pourraient mettre la calculette lol


et maintenant que j'y pense...
et si vous pouvez aussi me renseigner svp...

existe til l'application popur avoir le pack word et excel? style faire un courrier et faire un tableur?

je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses...

Chris


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Avril 2011)

Ah là, tu en demandes trop !
Word et Excel ne sont pas sur iPad (et ne le seront peut être bien jamais)
Si tu veux utiliser tableur et traitement de texte il faut t'orienter vers les Apps dédiées que tu trouveras expliquées ici:
http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/from-the-app-store/


----------

